# reloj de pulgadas de aguas



## chimpas

Esto proviene de un informe técnico de una empresa chilena respecto a la reparación de un motor diesel. Busco sugerencias al inglés. El contexto: El motor está gaseando bastante, se realiza toma de compresión con reloj de pulgadas de aguas arrojando el siguiente valor reloj manómetro marco 4.2 a 4.3 pulgadas de agua. ¡Grácias de antemano por cualquier sugerencia!


----------



## codina

chimpas said:


> Esto proviene de un informe técnico de una empresa chilena respecto a la reparación de un motor diesel. Busco sugerencias al inglés. El contexto: El motor está gaseando bastante, se realiza toma de compresión con *reloj de pulgadas de aguas* arrojando el siguiente valor reloj manómetro marco 4.2 a 4.3 pulgadas de agua. ¡Grácias de antemano por cualquier sugerencia!



En este caso usan inadecuadamente la palabra *reloj* para referirse a un *water manometer* que efectivamente tiene una manecilla que indica la presión en pulgadas de agua (*inches of water*). 
Mira este libro sobre motores diesel donde describen ese tipo de mediciones http://books.google.ca


----------



## chimpas

Grácias Codina, ¡excelente referencia¡ Me has ayudado bastante a  entender este asunto, me quedó una pregunta sobre lo que está haciendo  el motor.  "Está gaseando", ¿pudiera ser lo que llaman: "blow by"?  Mi  intento es: "There is a large amount of blow by leakage from this motor.  A water manometer was used to measure the compression and it gave  readings of 4.2 to 4.3 inches of water."


----------



## pops91710

Blow-by_* is*_ leakage. _Blow-by leakage_ is redundant, so_* blow-by*_ is sufficient. Crankcase pressure readings are to measure the amount of blow-by. So, the word compression sounds odd. It would not be said _blow-by compression_ in English. It would be blow-by pressure, or more typically _*crankcase pressure*_. What blow-by is is compressed gas that has passed/leaked by the piston rings, or in other words* blown by* the rings.

_*"When the blow-by *__*becomes so excessive that the PCV Valve system can't remove it, it has to go somewhere! Else the crankcase pressure would become excessive and the engine would explode."*_


----------



## chimpas

pops91710 said:


> Blow-by_* is*_ leakage. _Blow-by leakage_ is redundant, so_* blow-by*_ is sufficient. Crankcase pressure readings are to measure the amount of blow-by. So, the word compression sounds odd. It would not be said _blow-by compression_ in English. It would be blow-by pressure, or more typically _*crankcase pressure*_. What blow-by is is compressed gas that has passed/leaked by the piston rings, or in other words* blown by* the rings.
> 
> _*"When the blow-by *__*becomes so excessive that the PCV Valve system can't remove it, it has to go somewhere! Else the crankcase pressure would become excessive and the engine would explode."*_



Very good observations! Thanks for the suggestions Pops. I think I have a grasp on this now. After this translation I think I'll go and change the oil in my Jeep, or at least clean up the motor so it'll run better.


----------



## rodelu2

A water manometer is a laboratory device, I think the original refers to a "pressure gauge" graduated in inches of water. "Reloj" is often mistakenly used in Spanish to describe any gauge or indicator that has a pointer and a round graduated scale. The reason for using "H2O instead of psi or k/cm is the actual pressures involved being very low.


----------



## codina

rodelu2 said:


> A water manometer is a laboratory device, I think the original refers to a "pressure gauge" graduated in inches of water. "Reloj" is often mistakenly used in Spanish to describe any gauge or indicator that has a pointer and a round graduated scale. The reason for using "H2O instead of psi or k/cm is the actual pressures involved being very low.


I do not think they would use a laboratory device to check the crankcase ventilation system (see: _An introduction to compact and automotive diesels_), even if the term is indeed used to describe a U-shaped tube used in the lab, as you correctly point out.


----------



## pops91710

codina said:


> I do not think they would use a laboratory device to check the crankcase ventilation system (see: _An introduction to compact and automotive diesels_), even if the term is indeed used to describe a U-shaped tube used in the lab, as you correctly point out.





codina said:


> I do not think they would use a laboratory device to check the crankcase ventilation system (see: _An introduction to compact and automotive diesels_), even if the term is indeed used to describe a U-shaped tube used in the lab, as you correctly point out.



I am sorry,but you are both wrong. Manometers are used all the time in automotive repair. I used one to syncronize the four carburetors on my Honda and Kawasaki motorcycles, and to sync the twin carburetors on my 1972 Volkswagen. Manometers can be as simple as plastic tubes attached to a board with graduated markings Manometers are used to read *vacuum as well as pressure.* Some manometers have dial faces on them like *clocks*, and others have water columns made of clear plastic tubing. Click ►Click

Naturally, only column manometers are _*real *_water manometers. That is to say, only column types use water in the columns. All manometers, even those with dial faces, measure pressure and vacuum in values called_* "inches of water", *_ergo the name_* ►water manometer ◄ clik.    and  ►Clik ◄*_


----------



## rodelu2

El *"reloj manómetro"* del post inicial es sin duda el instrumento que pops91710 señala; no indica tiempo sino presión, y *"manómetro"* es el nombre usual y correcto en español para *todo tipo de* *pressure gauge*. "Reloj" está terriblemente mal, e "indicador (o medidor) de presión" no se usa. Si ese manómetro está graduado en pulgadas de agua, será un *"manómetro en pulgadas de agua"* o en libras, kilos o pulgadas de mercurio según sea el caso, todos ellos con aguja y cuadrante si son analógicos. _"Manómetro* de *agua*"*_ quiere decir solamente un tubo en U con agua en su interior, y si el líquido es mercurio será *"*manómetro* de *mercurio_"_ pero siempre será un tubo en U con una escala recta detrás.  El uso de "reloj" como sustituto de tal vez "aguja y cuadrante" o "aguja y dial" está muy difundido, he visto catálogos de Mitutoyo, fabricante de exquisitos medidores para mecánica e ingeniería, entre los mejores del mundo, donde se llamaba "calibre con reloj" a un cartabón con aguja y dial. Blame it on the translators.


----------



## pops91710

Pero sí dicen reloj.... http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A2KJke0k8P1OZmQAB7SJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dreloj%2Bman%25C3%25B3metro%26fr%3Dush-mailn%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D10&w=225&h=225&imgurl=www.medelectra.com.ve%2Fimages%2Fmanometro%2520oxigeno%2520wester%2520m2%2520540%252015fg.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.medelectra.com.ve%2Fproduct_info.php%3Fproducts_id%3D128%26amp%3BosCsid%3D16bghbjn0ocq6t7o2p0bsq84o1&size=6.2+KB&name=Manometro+de+Oxigeno+2+Relojes+con+Regulacion+de+Flujo%2C+Medelectra+...&p=reloj+man%C3%B3metro&oid=935248ad2bba8cc9a5c5cc3b12c3e259&fr2=piv-web&fr=ush-mailn&tt=Manometro%2Bde%2BOxigeno%2B2%2BRelojes%2Bcon%2BRegulacion%2Bde%2BFlujo%252C%2BMedelectra%2B...&b=0&ni=36&no=10&tab=organic&ts=&sigr=133rjtlgq&sigb=13e27hk0g&sigi=12fvphvlh&.crumb=H5pwnITF.Fe


----------



## rodelu2

Do they keep accurate time?


----------



## pops91710

Maybe only twice a day!


----------



## rodelu2

And they do it single-handed!


----------



## pops91710

In English we can say, "My car has 50,000 miles on the* clock", * meaning "odometer". But I gather from what you have been saying that a 'reloj' in spanish is strictly a time-piece, and does not have the wide usage that 'clock' has in English.


----------



## rodelu2

pops91710 said:


> In English we can say, "My car has 50,000 miles on the* clock", * meaning "odometer". But I gather from what you have been saying that a 'reloj' in spanish is strictly a time-piece, and does not have the wide usage that 'clock' has in English.


You're right about "reloj", it means only a time-piece in Spanish and covers both "clock" and "watch (horological)". I've just realized that local slang in the Río de la Plata has "relojear" for "closely watching" with no horological implications; I wonder if it comes from the English "watch (non-hor.)".


----------



## pops91710

rodelu2 said:


> You're right about "reloj", it means only a time-piece in Spanish and covers both "clock" and "watch (horological)". I've just realized that local slang in the Río de la Plata has "relojear" for "closely watching" with no horological implications; I wonder if it comes from the English "watch (non-hor.)".



_*Spanglish*_ is creeping in everywhere. Here and on the border (Mexican) it is terrible. They say watchear/huachear (mirar o ver)!!!  They call that "_*pochismo"*_ I used to hear many pochos say, ¡ Allí te _huacho_, 'mano! (See ya' later, bro!)

*The DRAE *verifies the fact that _*reloj*_ has not been diversified to mean _dial-face_ or anything of the kind, which is what you are asserting. Yet, somehow it has crept into the language, at least in some particular areas, to mean just that. Even our very own WR dictionary uses it thusly: 



_*dial gauge*_n(measuring instrument)*reloj* comparador nm


Even this comes up in Google: http://www.google.com/search?q=relo...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA0Q_AUoAQ&biw=1344&bih=654

So, it seems to keep spinning!! Very interesting!!


----------



## rodelu2

Chileans use "guachimán" as the local equivalent to "sereno' or "cuidador" (watchman) and "gasfíter" for a plumber. These usages in Uruguay and Chile are much older than MTV and Hollywood talkies; probably come from British railway companies and other extensive engineering investments in the area in the 19th century. And for all that is sacred, a dial gauge is a "comparador de carátula"!


----------

